

Why Mark Zuckerberg is a bad role model for aspiring tech execs - bokmann
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/070212-tech-ceo-college-260546.html

======
Turing_Machine
They're conflating "CEO of a legacy company" with "startup founder".

------
matterhorn
This is why my role model is the Dos Equis guy.

~~~
JoshMilo
Stay thirsty my friend.

